# [OVERCLOCKING] Podkrecanie procesora ?

## Miszczu

Moj procek to AMD 2000+, przy pelnym obciazeniu jego temperatura wynosi 41*, wiec pomyslalem sobie, ze mozna by go troszke podkrecic, ale nie interesowalem sie tym wczesniej, czy sa jakies programy pod linuksa do krecenia procka ? moze juz ktos to robil i mogl by mi dac pare wskazowe

Pozdrawiam i dziekuje za odpowiedz

Mam rece wiec krece  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

Nie te czasy że programowo się kręciło CPU, zmiana mnożnika, napięć, itd. a to wszystko z poziomu BIOS-a

----------

## pwe

tak jak arsen pisze, z biosu - bezpieczniej, lepiej i łatwo

----------

## rzezioo

a ja mam pentium4 2.4 Ghz i pod windoze mam program do krecenia proca.

----------

## pwe

że masz, kązdy do płyty dostaje "coś tam' ale (z reguły) o kant d*** można potłuc. w biosie wiecej opcji i pewniej

----------

## rzezioo

poza tym chyba w kernelu jest jakies CPU frequency scaling. o ile wiem to w momencie bootowania systemu sytem przejmuje obowiazki biosu wiec nie widze czemu by sie mialo nie dac tego robic z poziomu software'u

----------

## quat

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> poza tym chyba w kernelu jest jakies CPU frequency scaling. o ile wiem to w momencie bootowania systemu sytem przejmuje obowiazki biosu wiec nie widze czemu by sie mialo nie dac tego robic z poziomu software'u

 a co ma piernik do wiatraka? "frequency scaling" to nie jest zaden overclocking  :Very Happy: 

to jest system oszczedzania energii, czyli raczej downclocking  :Wink:  bo obniza sie czestotliwosci i uprzedzam nastepne pytanie: nie nie da sie podwyzszyc na wyzsza niz nominalna za pomoca tego sposobu.

to sa dwie odrebne rzeczy.a wracajac do temperatury. to jaka masz pewnosc ze to jest wlasnie ta? o ile mi wiadamo to wszytskie czujniki maja pewna tolerancje czy nawet blad. ja w zaleznosci od wersji biosu na procku mam od 56 do 81 (!!). a po sprawdzeniu bardziej profesjonalnym sprzetem (termometry z labu w pracy  :Wink: ) ma w okolicach 65 przy max obciazeniu.

----------

## rzezioo

no to dzieki za wyprowadzenie z bledu  :Smile:  ale chyba jakis software'owy sposob na overclocking jest??

----------

## quat

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> no to dzieki za wyprowadzenie z bledu  ale chyba jakis software'owy sposob na overclocking jest??

 ja ostatnio slyszalem ze jak sie skrzynke otworzy i od czasu do czasu okno otworzy to gentoo kopa dostanie no ale moze to tylko plotki  :Wink: 

----------

## Miszczu

Wczesniej temperatura przekraczala 50*, ale zaopatrzylem sie w odpowiednia obudwe i temperatura spadla o ponad 10*, wiec, nawet jak wskaznik jest lekko przestawiony, licze ze w 100% bespiecznie moge podkrecic procesor, tak zeby temperatura wzrosla o te 12-13*, ale masz racje, bede musial zaopatrzyc sie w jakis zew. miernik

Wracajac do tematu softwareowego podkrecania, znalazlem cos takiego

```
DESCRIPTION

       cpuspeedy is a script written in Python which allows you to change  the

       clock  speed and voltage of the CPUs. It can use the Linux kernel sysfs

       interface (v2.5/v2.6), the CPUFreq 24 API (/proc/sys/cpu..., v2.4),  or

       the CPUFREQ_PROC (/proc/cpufreq). All you need is a supported CPU and a

       kernel which has support for one of the interfeces listed above.  cpus-

       peedy  is just a user space program, so it will work on every processor

       supported by the kernel's CPUFreq driver.  Use it and you  should  save

       battery consumption and reduce the temperature of your laptop.
```

```
#cpuspeedy -h

cpuspeedy version 0.4.1 Usage: cpuspeedy [SPEED VALUE] or [OPTION]

Example: cpuspeedy 1.07 Ghz

Example: cpuspeedy 800 Mhz

Example: cpuspeedy low

Speed values:

      [numeric value] [unit] (unit must be: Khz,MHz or Ghz)

      min, minimum

      low, slow

      med, medium

      high, fast

      max, maximum

Options:

      -s, --status            print infos about the CPU speed and temperature

      -f, --freqs             print a list of available frequencies (2.6.X only).

      -d, --dump              dump infos about available interface if any

      -h, --help              display this help and exit

      -v, --version           output version information and exit

Report bugs to <gabriele_giorgetti@tin.it>.
```

----------

## quat

ja moge ci podac kilka progow ktore to robia: cpufreqd, nelchael jeden zrobil ale nie pamietam nazwy, cpuspeedy, powernowd.

kazdy taki prog moze ci to zrobic pod jednym warunkiem: jezeli masz to supportowane w procku. generalnie musisz miec xeona (wtedy to sie nazywa "frequency moduling") albo mobile/centrino (speedstep). 

a tak w o ogle jak juz pisalem nie ma to zwiazku z _o_v_e_r_c_l_o_c_k_i_n_g_i_e_m_ ale z zarzadzaniem energia czyli obnizaniem czestotliwosci i napiecia na procku (o ile wiem to ostatnie tylko na mobile/centrino).

pozdrawiam

----------

## Gogiel

 *quat wrote:*   

> ja moge ci podac kilka progow ktore to robia: cpufreqd, nelchael jeden zrobil ale nie pamietam nazwy, cpuspeedy, powernowd.
> 
> kazdy taki prog moze ci to zrobic pod jednym warunkiem: jezeli masz to supportowane w procku. generalnie musisz miec xeona (wtedy to sie nazywa "frequency moduling") albo mobile/centrino (speedstep). 
> 
> a tak w o ogle jak juz pisalem nie ma to zwiazku z _o_v_e_r_c_l_o_c_k_i_n_g_i_e_m_ ale z zarzadzaniem energia czyli obnizaniem czestotliwosci i napiecia na procku (o ile wiem to ostatnie tylko na mobile/centrino).
> ...

 

Generalnie to jest sprawa steppingu. 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep step
```

Jezeli bedzie inny niz 0 to mozna spokojnie zmieniac (dotyycz sie to nie tylko Inteli, ale takze AMD Mobile).

Jescze inaczej mozna krecic, jezeli ma sie plytke na nForce 2. Mozna zmieniac wtedy dynamicznie FSB (ale to wiaze sie tez z kreceniem pamiatek).

----------

## Miszczu

Dziekuje za pomoc, ale skozystalem z wczesniejszych rad i podkrecilem w biosie

1666@1856MHz

Pozdrawiam

----------

## n0rbi666

masz amd 2000+, ale dobrze byloby, gdybys napisal na jakiej plycie to siedzi, jakie pamieci, z ktorego tygodnia procesor i jaka seria (da sie odczytac z oznaczen na metce procka, jak Ci sie nie chce szukac to wklej tu, od tego zalezy czy masz zablokowany mnoznik czy nie), na jakim jadrze (thoughbred albo thorton), jak thoughbred to jaki stepping procesora (a0 lub b0), praktycznie wszystko oprocz tygodnia i serii da sie odczytac programami, niestety pod linuxa nazw nie znam

i jak OC to jedynie w biosie, nie boj sie, to nie gryzie  :Smile: 

----------

## m@niac!

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep step
> ```
> ...

 

ten stepping zero na co nie pozwala? na krecenie czy na uzywanie powernow! ?

bo tak sie sklada ze mam athlona XP-M 2500+ ze steppingiem 0

chodzi od ponad pol roku podkrecony na 3400+ i moge krecic go dalej, pod warunkiem ze poprawie chlodzenie samego mobo, bo to mi sie najbardziej grzeje obecnie, na procu mam jeszcze duuuza rezerwe.

ogolnie na temat o/c:

najlepiej miec procka z nieblokowanym mnoznikiem (praktycznie wszystkie mobile), bo wlasnie na zasadzie zmiany mnoznika dziala powernow! (i podobne u konkurencji)

co do plyt z nforce2 - ja mam asusa a7n8x-x

dynamiczna zmiana fsb - zaden problem i do pamieci to w moim wypadku nic nie ma, bo w biosie ustawiam na taktowanie asynchroniczne i wtedy na sztywno ustawiam magistrale pamieci, a magistrala procesora moze sie zmieniac dynamicznie. zreszta teraz tak mam bo proc mi chodzi na 400 a pamiec na 333  :Smile:  ogromna zaleta nforca jest wlasnie to ze wszystko mozna poustawiac manualnie i to niezaleznie od siebie.

----------

## Raku

trochę offtopicowo, bo nie o podkręcanie mi chodzi, a właśnie o użycie cpufreqd i dynamiczną zmianę taktowania: czy coś takiego działa tylko na prcesorach mobilnych? Bo chciałem coś takiego do mojego athlona XP 1600+ na via kt 266a zrobić i nie wiem, czy w ogóle się opłaca zabierać.

----------

## rasheed

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> co do plyt z nforce2 - ja mam asusa a7n8x-x
> 
> dynamiczna zmiana fsb - zaden problem i do pamieci to w moim wypadku nic nie ma, bo w biosie ustawiam na taktowanie asynchroniczne i wtedy na sztywno ustawiam magistrale pamieci, a magistrala procesora moze sie zmieniac dynamicznie. zreszta teraz tak mam bo proc mi chodzi na 400 a pamiec na 333  ogromna zaleta nforca jest wlasnie to ze wszystko mozna poustawiac manualnie i to niezaleznie od siebie.

 

W przypadku AMD zdecydowanie lepiej ustawić synchroniczne taktowanie FSB/MEM - większa wydajność.

```
trochę offtopicowo, bo nie o podkręcanie mi chodzi, a właśnie o użycie cpufreqd i dynamiczną zmianę taktowania: czy coś takiego działa tylko na prcesorach mobilnych? Bo chciałem coś takiego do mojego athlona XP 1600+ na via kt 266a zrobić i nie wiem, czy w ogóle się opłaca zabierać.
```

Wydaje mi się, że potrzebny jest procesor z odblokowanym mnożnikiem (w praktyce wszystkie mobile i większość Athlonów Tbred 1700+)

----------

## Raku

ale to chyba działa na zasadzie zmiany taktowania magistrali, a nie mnożnika

----------

## Miszczu

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  niestety pod linuxa nazw nie znam
> 
> i jak OC to jedynie w biosie, nie boj sie, to nie gryzie 

 A moge poprosic o nazwe jakiegos windosowskiego programu ?

----------

## pwe

a jaka masz płyte główna? moze dostałeś do niej (ja mam Gigabyte i mam progs) ale jak wczesniej pisalismy, podkreca sie w biosie

----------

## Miszczu

Nie dostalem, moja plyta to stara Shutlle AK32  :Neutral: 

----------

## pwe

nie znam tej płyty, ale takie rzeczy raczej sie od niedawna daje do płyt i raczej do tych bardziej markowych :/

----------

## n0rbi666

jezeli chodzi o zczytywanie parametrow procesora to moze byc aida (teraz to sie zwie everest)

moze byc tez sisoft sandra, ale to jest gorsze)

----------

## pwe

ale Sandra jest bardziej do testów syntetycznych a nie do "zczytywanie parametrow"  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

costam zawsze w info poda, pozatym mowie ze lepiej bawic sie everestem, i nie czepiaj sie tego zczytywania parametrow, nie wiedzialem jak to inaczej ujac  :Razz: 

----------

## psycepa

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> ... i nie czepiaj sie tego zczytywania parametrow, nie wiedzialem jak to inaczej ujac :P

 

no ja mysle ze jakbys sczytywal paramtery to by sie nie czepiali :) 

pozdro

----------

## univac^

A ja mam JIUHBA (seria athlonow) 2000xp@2600xp na soltku sl75frn, daloby sie wiecej tylko wiatrak ma za zadanie krecic sie cicho  :Smile: , na wc bylo by mozna jeszce troche wycisnac

----------

## n0rbi666

heh, no nie robie ot, przez prawie 2 lata polskiego nie mialem juz, a i tak pisze czyniac o wiele mniej bledow niz inni uzytkownicy inetu

a ja mam antka2000+ KIUHB z odblokowanym mnoznikiem @ 1980 (9.5x180 - poszloby na 200 ale abicik nie ma nic na SB a nie mam czym mu przykleic tam jakiegos radiatora ... i tez procek sie troche poci, bo obudowa zamknieta a wieje na niego pentagram alcu 80  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

ja dodam od siebie pare groszy: otoz z tego co pamietam to te wszystkie programy typu cpuspeedy itp to dzialaja tylko na procesorach mobilnych, nie da sie ich stosowac na procesorach zwyklych nawet z odblokowanym mnoznikiem.

----------

## n0rbi666

joker - ale pamietaj ze mozna polaczyc odpowiednie mostki i uzyska sie mobilnego procka ;]

tylko jaki jest tego sens ? nie lepiej wejsc do biosu ?

----------

## Miszczu

 *everest wrote:*   

> Pole	Wartość
> 
> Właściwości procesora	
> 
> Typ procesora	AMD Athlon XP, 1818 MHz (12.5 x 145) 2200+
> ...

 

I co z tym mozna zrobic, bo malo mi to mowi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pwe

mowi ci wszystko (prawie) o Twoim procesorze. a co możesz z tym zrobic? poczytac i sie sporo rzeczy dowiedziec  :Smile:  jesli chodzi o krecenie to tym programe nie pokrecisz...

----------

## n0rbi666

zlokalizuj na plycie glownej zworke od reset cmos ;]

potem sprobuj zmienic mnoznik np na 12 - jak ruszy - masz kupe szczescia i mozesz krecic fsb w gore a mnoznik w dol

jak nie ruszy - reset cmos i tylko fsb zostaje, ale nie uzyskasz duzych fsb ...

----------

## Miszczu

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> zlokalizuj na plycie glownej zworke od reset cmos ;]
> 
> potem sprobuj zmienic mnoznik np na 12 - jak ruszy - masz kupe szczescia i mozesz krecic fsb w gore a mnoznik w dol
> 
> jak nie ruszy - reset cmos i tylko fsb zostaje, ale nie uzyskasz duzych fsb ...

 No to sie duzo dowiedzialem  :Smile:  twoje slownictwo jest dla mnie malo zrozumiale, mozesz mnie odeslac do jakiegos artykulu dla newbie ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## univac^

 *Miszczu wrote:*   

> No to sie duzo dowiedzialem   twoje slownictwo jest dla mnie malo zrozumiale, mozesz mnie odeslac do jakiegos artykulu dla newbie ?  

 

Tu jest potrezbny art o budowie komputera no i podstawowe pojecia z biosu  :Wink: 

----------

